# Kontakt 5.3 Workaround for 10.6.8



## bobulusbillman (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

So I appear to have Kontakt 5.3 working in Cubase 6 on Mac OS 10.6.8. I have a laptop running 10.9 so I simply installed the 5.3 update on that and then copied the 'Kontakt 5.vst' file onto my main computer running 10.6.8. I am able to open Kontakt as usual and can confirm that it is indeed 5.3. Of course I haven't stress tested it yet but so far so good.

Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Krubbadoo (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi!
Will have to try this also.
My main studio setup is on 10.6.8 and laptop too so I will have to update Laptop to Maverick before porting 5.3 to the studio's Mac Pro. Please let us know how the stress tests perform! thanks so much for suggesting this!

Martin

[email protected]


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 15, 2013)

Just saying...I get the feeling upadting to 10.7 or later will be more stable than working with a plugin that you need a workaround to access 

-DJ


----------



## bobulusbillman (Nov 15, 2013)

Tried loading the new 'Rev' library (which requires K5.3) and everything worked as expected. No problems yet.


----------



## mac4d (Nov 15, 2013)

Daniel James @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Just saying...I get the feeling upadting to 10.7 or later will be more stable than working with a plugin that you need a workaround to access
> 
> -DJ


I don't get this feeling at all. Everything I've read tells me 10.6.8 is more stable, and faster, than 10.7 and 10.8.

I doubt there's anything in K5.3 that is a problem for 10.6.8, and it's just the NI doesn't want to support (test on) more than 3 OS's: 10.7, 10.8, 10.9. 

Well, we all have our views/opinions. Just saying.

Anyway, keep us posted, those of you using K5.3 on 10.6.8. I don't have a way of installing it yet, but someday I'll try. Probably will put a supported OS on another drive, install K5.3 there, then copy it over.


----------



## Krubbadoo (Nov 17, 2013)

5.3 works perfectly on 10.6.8 by installing with Bob's method.
Thanks very much. Even tried Transistor Revolution MK II by Wave Alchemy which is programmed in 5.3 (They kindly added 5.2.1 presets for guys in our situation) and everything works as expected.


----------



## RGM (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Daniel ... you may think I'm a Luddite too but I'm also finding this work around with K5.3 and OSX 6.8 to be a wonderful "compromise", as I'm very reluctant to move off OSX 6.8 which with my set up is the most stable platform I've had since around 2001 when I had OS 9 running on a 9600 PowerMac with Logic /ProTools TDM version 4.7 and Digidesign Samplecell! 

I rue the day when I have to move up!

Thanks Bob ... I'm running a MacPro with main drive running OSX6.8 and one of my four spare internal drives running Mountain Lion. That's how I've opened and installed K5. When I re-open boot using OSX Snow Leopard, K5 appears in the list of options in Logic 9.8 instrument plugins ..... so far so good. My reason for attempting this was that I'd bought a copy of the Friedlander Violin before realising it necessitated K5!


----------



## RGM (Nov 20, 2013)

Just to confirm. Embertone Friedlander Violin is working happilly with Kontakt 5.3 on OSX 6.8.

I installed Mountain Lion on an extra internal HD in my MacPro and installed a full copy of Konatakt 5 (now 5.3) 

N.I. will not allow K5.3 to install on OSX6.8. However once you have it installed using Mountain Lion, it will run happily as a plugin in Logic 9.1.8 in OSX 6.8. 

I did have a slight wobble re- authorisation of the Friedlander Vln but once authorised from within K5 "activate" window (using Embertone download codes) ..... NO PROBS!

(I'm copying this note in the other thread about similar subject)

Best to all
Richard


----------



## kb123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Everyone should be aware though that there could still be issues once Kontakt is up and running. All this workaround does is bypass a check that NI have put in to avoid it being installed on an operating system which may not be supported by some of Kontakt 5.3 internal workings. So, if you get any stability issues, you have no come back.


----------



## maest (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Note of caution here from a developer's perspective on doing this - 

While it may work for a bit, there are MANY instabilities we have seen on Snow Leopard and 5.3, the main one being - your serial/licenses for library enabled products will randomly disappear, plus there are various bugs/crashes and other things we have noticed here in our testing. 

I know it sucks having to let go of Rosetta, but you have to eventually - unless you decide to build yourself a cheap Win7/8 computer slave and then use VEPro or something like that and not worry about the OS thing anymore... 

Best,

Sam Estes
Manager, Cinesamples


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 21, 2013)

RGM @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Hi Daniel ... you may think I'm a Luddite too but I'm also finding this work around with K5.3 and OSX 6.8 to be a wonderful "compromise", as I'm very reluctant to move off OSX 6.8 which with my set up is the most stable platform I've had since around 2001 when I had OS 9 running on a 9600 PowerMac with Logic /ProTools TDM version 4.7 and Digidesign Samplecell!
> 
> I rue the day when I have to move up!
> 
> Thanks Bob ... I'm running a MacPro with main drive running OSX6.8 and one of my four spare internal drives running Mountain Lion. That's how I've opened and installed K5. When I re-open boot using OSX Snow Leopard, K5 appears in the list of options in Logic 9.8 instrument plugins ..... so far so good. My reason for attempting this was that I'd bought a copy of the Friedlander Violin before realizing it necessitated K5!



Awesome that its working! I am just saying that if something has forced an OS restriction on you, there is probably a reason for it, I can't see NI colluding with Apple to force upgrades. So I was just saying that moving up OS which seems to be working great for others might be safer for your projects than using a work around for a vital plugin like Kontakt.....That and I imagine if they release an update for 5.3 your service center might fuck it all up!...it might not but its potential enough of a risk for me to have upgraded lol. 10.8.5 here and absolutely zero issues.

-DJ


----------



## dgburns (Nov 21, 2013)

maest @ Wed Nov 20 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Note of caution here from a developer's perspective on doing this -
> 
> ...



well there you have it....best be "moving on up" from good ol' 10.6.8 if you want k5.3

...sniff


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 22, 2013)

THANK YOU for sorting this out and furthermore for sharing. Much appreciated!


----------



## RGM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks ever so much for that info Sam. I see exactly where you're coming from .... indeed I did have to re-enter authorisation codes for the Friedlander Violin twice before I could get it going. 

It sounds as if we should all go on up!

I'm old school and coming from a time when you could use the same technology for years and years. However a ridiculous inverse law seems to have taken place whereby I'm finding that the period scores for movies I'm working on take longer and longer ..... they often run 2 years from start to finish. I start work on the source parts of the music at the script stage and then by the time CGI problems have been ironed out and the final score is mixed (& due to CGI problems, potential re-edits mean post can be 18 months!) ... 2 years later software development has moved on but I can't always move with it.

Given that there's no way I would want for example to be using Maverick to work on right now and would usually sit back 6 - 12 months for an operating system to settle down with all the various 3rd parties involved ...... we might be talking of a 3 year jump in software development taking place between starting a job and finishing!

Although I love keeping up with the technology, I do find it troublesome having to make changes mid job.

I do see that this may seem unusual.

For example, I started working on a big music set piece for an important scene in a movie about Shakespeare around January this year (2013) .... we've had various postponements due to "politics" and the movie has been put back for shooting to summer 2014 .... I will still probably want to be mixing those tracks a year later for a dub summer 2015 ...... then possibly a soundtrack album after that.

What I'm trying to illustrate is that a period beyond 3 years is not unusual in my experience to want to return and re-work mixes .... and yet that is now a very significant period in software development. Yet we read peeps on V.I. forums suggesting it's a bad idea to change setups mid gig ..... I agree ..... but a period 3 years isn't unusual to want to do this.

Chief Luddite Stoker Mitchell

ATB
Richard


----------



## eschroder (Nov 25, 2013)

So I just bought REV but am still on Snow Leopard. Is there anyway to get the kontakt 5.vst file that Bob mentioned?


----------



## michael c (Nov 25, 2013)

So will Friedlander Violin/Cello and REV absolutely NOT run in Kontakt 5.1?

Thanks!


----------



## mk282 (Nov 26, 2013)

REV absolutely won't, it needs 5.3.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey fellas, for someone on 10.6.8 who does NOT have a previous version of Kontakt installed, what would the workaround be?


----------

